

Tell HN: Just launched SquatNot.com for free domain classifieds - secret

I'm more of a business guy than hacker/programmer, and more of a lurker than a poster, but I was inspired by a thread here last week and thought I'd share. I hope it's something you'll find useful and I'd love to have any feedback.<p>http://squatnot.com<p>Thanks
======
fno
Apart from the "squat not" theme this seems like a generic domain trade site.
What would be the benefit to other domain trade services?

The escrow link on <http://squatnot.com/about/> is buggy.

The design wastes vertical screen. The listing starts in the middle of the
screen and I only see 3 sites on 1024x768.

~~~
secret
Fair enough. The design is still pretty much a default, but I thought it was
simple and clean, so I didn't bother messing with it too much (I'll look into
the design issue you mention when I get home later).

Most other services charge or at least require registration, neither of which
I do. I plan on adding more features soon (twitter integration, etc), bt
figured I would be getting ahead of myself if I had no listings :)

Is there any feature in particular you would like that other services don't
offer?

------
secret
Clickable link: <http://squatnot.com>

